# Home Audio Used Gear Review website



## Audioguy36 (Jun 10, 2010)

I am looking into some vintage home audio stuff and don't really know where to start. Here is what I have found so far:

Audiokarma.org
Audioasylum.com
classicspeakerpages.net

thorntonhifi.com
avsforum.com


Any others that are dedicated to used gear reviews would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

AudiogoN - The High-end Audio Community


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Audio, Hi Fi, Home Audio, Reviews

These are reviews by the consumer. You can usually get some good feedback of most equipment. Good luck! I myself like to use home audio from the 80s & 90s.


----------

